# Petaloso



## ohbice

"Che belli questi fiori, sono tutti petalosi" 
Sponsorizzo questa parola, "inventata" da un ragazzino e con l'imprimatur dell'Accademia della Crusca.
p

A 8 anni inventa il termine "petaloso". La Crusca gli risponde e gli assegna un compito


----------



## bearded

Ciao, ohbice
Nel tuo thread c'è una domanda, oppure vuoi solo invitare noi tutti ad adottare normalmente questo termine?
Comunque il tuo 'link' è interessante.


----------



## ohbice

Se il vocabolo ha bisogno di visibilità per entrare in un vocabolario, sto provando nel mio piccolo a dargli un po' di visibilità.
Se poi mi dite il vostro parere sull'aggettivo, ben venga


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> il vostro parere sull'aggettivo ben venga


A me piace e quindi lo accetterei, proprio come dice la Crusca.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
sponsorizzo anche io.


----------



## giginho

Devo essere l'unico gretto, materialista, insensibile, che pensa che sta trovata sia semplicemente una pubblicità gratuita alla maestra / Crusca?

Mi spiego: che senso ha tutta questa gazzarra intorno ad un bambino che inventa una parola? Penso che chiunque abbia un bambino piccolo intorno si imbatta in qualche sua invenzione linguistica ad ogni ora. Persino Banderas ci ha martoriato le pudenda con "inzupposo".

A me sembra assurdo.

Linguisticamente parlando lo trovo un conio inutile da inserire in un vocabolario


----------



## ohbice

Concordo con te per quanto riguarda le invenzioni praticamente quotidiane dei bambini/ragazzini, per questo nel mio post iniziale avevo usato le virgolette:


ohbice said:


> ... "inventata" da un ragazzino ....



Sono invenzioni simili anche quelle di certi adulti "creativi", subito mi era venuta in mente la vecchia pubblicità della _Uno _"risparmiosa", "comodosa", eccetera.
Diciamo che la maestra in questo caso è stata abile, e la cosa è finita alla ribalta della stampa nazionale


----------



## Pugnator

giginho said:


> Devo essere l'unico gretto, materialista, insensibile, che pensa che sta trovata sia semplicemente una pubblicità gratuita alla maestra / Crusca?
> 
> Mi spiego: che senso ha tutta questa gazzarra intorno ad un bambino che inventa una parola? Penso che chiunque abbia un bambino piccolo intorno si imbatta in qualche sua invenzione linguistica ad ogni ora. Persino Banderas ci ha martoriato le pudenda con "inzupposo".
> 
> A me sembra assurdo.
> 
> Linguisticamente parlando lo trovo un conio inutile da inserire in un vocabolario


Concordo completamente. Inoltre questa discussione va oltre gli scopi del forum e per questo andrebbe cancellata


----------



## King Crimson

Pugnator said:


> Concordo completamente. Inoltre questa discussione va oltre gli scopi del forum e per questo andrebbe cancellata



E quali sarebbero questi scopi? Adesso non esageriamo... se in un forum "solo italiano" non si può parlare di una parola che può piacere o meno (e a me non piace) ma che l'AdC ha addirittura proposto di inserire nei vocabolari, non so proprio di cosa si dovrebbe parlare.


----------



## Pugnator

King Crimson said:


> E quali sarebbero questi scopi? Adesso non esageriamo... se in un forum "solo italiano" non si può parlare di una parola che può piacere o meno (e a me non piace) ma che l'AdC ha addirittura proposto di inserire nei vocabolari, non so proprio di cosa si dovrebbe parlare.


Wordreference è un forum usato principalmente per la traduzione e la sezione solo italiano serve principalmente per chiedere quesiti sulla corretta formulazione delle frasi o su altri dubbi ortosintattici. Sono state chiuse moltissime discussioni molto più interessanti di questa adducendo questo motivo. Inoltre l'AdC non ha proposto di inserirla nei vocabolari neanche minimamente. Semplicemente ha detto che è una parola che è conforme alle regole storiche ed etimologiche della lingua italiana, il messaggio è pure "preconfezionato".


----------



## King Crimson

Non ho trovato una sola regola del forum che questa discussione abbia violato e quelle che hai esposto (ad esempio sull'interesse di questa discussione) sono le tue opinioni, rispettabilissime, ma pur sempre opinioni.
Vediamo cosa ne pensano i mod, saranno loro eventualmente a decidere.


----------



## olaszinho

Di fronte al dilagare di anglicismi, spesso discutibili, trovo questa parola carina, anche se probabilmente non attecchirà mai. Comunque da parte mia:


----------



## dragonseven

Anch'io la penso esattamente come Giginho.
Non capisco inoltre il perché se ne dia la paternità ad uno scolaro di otto anni, l'unica spiegazione che mi do è che forse sia stato il primo a scrivere questo aggettivo, quando vi posso assicurare che non è la prima volta che l'ho sentito dire: conosco almeno tre ragazze (tutte piú che maggiorenni) che l'hanno usato in passato, in tempi non sospetti e credo, anzi, sono sicuro che costoro non possono essere le uniche sul territorio ad usare questo termine. 

Comunque, seguendo questa regola, si potrebbe anche dire _foglioso_ per indicare un albero 'pieno di foglie', avente piú foglie di quante se ne potessero immaginare dalla descrizione prima di vederlo. E cosí via per altri sostantivi: basta che un oggetto sia pieno di qualcosa che questo qualcosa, perlopiú sostantivo, diventi un aggettivo con «-oso»? Ad esempio: un tetto pieno di tegole è un tetto _tegoloso_? Un pezzo di legno pieno di chiodi è _chiodoso_? Un laghetto pieno di pesci è _pescioso_? Ecc. ecc.
Allora quante altre parole dovrebbero inserirsi nei dizionarî? La mia risposta è nessuna di queste, compresa quella in discussione, in quanto tale parola avrebbe l'unica accezione della cosa descritta dal sostantivo da cui è formato con il valore dato dal suffisso «-oso», ossia basta conoscere i due termini inclusi già nel dizionario per avere un'idea precisa del significato risultante dal “neologismo” (che poi tale non è).

Questa è la mia opinione.


----------



## olaszinho

dragonseven said:


> Comunque, seguendo questa regola, si potrebbe anche dire _foglioso_ per indicare un albero 'pieno di foglie', avente piú foglie di quante se ne potessero immaginare dalla descrizione prima di vederlo



Esiste tutta una famiglia  di aggettivi botanici in -oso: *frondoso, foglioso, ramoso, nodoso, gemmoso, germoglioso*.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma certo! Solo che quelli che hai scritto tu, caro olaszinho, hanno diversi motivi per rientrare nel dizionario, e.g. per cambiamento della desinenza, per gli effettivi significati che ricoprono viste le diverse accezioni dei sostantivi originarî. 
Infatti anche *germoglioso *non vi rientra. Il “mio” «foglioso» era preso a pretesto per far notare questa differenza, ossia che è un aggettivo denominale da «foglia» e non da «foglio».
Con quello che ho scritto volevo solo far notare che se l'aggettivo petaloso venisse poi utilizzato per esprimere l'unico concetto (botanico, figurato) di "con molti petali", a parer mio, non v'è necessità alcuna che questo un giorno o l'altro rientri nei dizionarî. 
Quel che piú mi sorprende in questa vicenda è la segnalazione d'errore "bello" (ma pur sempre un errore) da parte della maestra, poiché non è pensabile che il dizionario riporti tutte le parole del nostro lessico, nel caso di assenza in esso di un termine perfettamente italiano ciò non può comportare la ferma decisione che questo non esista (tant'è che, secondo me, dopo la correzione le si è formato il dubbio che l'ha portata alla decisione di scrivere all'AdC, la quale non poteva far altro che convalidare la corretta formazione del lemma e a una spiegazione esplicita del perché non è presente nei dizionarî); ecco, mi sorprende l'incapacità di un insegnante nel valutare questo da sé senza chiedere a nessuno, poiché dovrebbe essere una sua materia (sarei io piuttosto ad andare a chiedere a lui/lei dell'esatezza di una data espressione e mi aspetterei da parte sua una risposta giusta, ponderata e affidabile).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa, ma nella lettera inviata dall'Accademia a Matteo non trovo affermazioni che possano far pensare all'approvazione del termine per un eventuale inserimento nel vocabolario italiano. 

Al contrario, trovo che la linguista abbia spiegato, in modo semplice ed intelligente, ad un bambino di otto anni che una parola inventata, nonostante sia bella e "comunicativa" come, nella fattispecie, "petaloso", non entra a far parte della lingua solo per la "magia dell'invenzione".

Concordo, personalmente, con la maestra e con la linguista: un fiore "petaloso" è bello ... come un arbusto corteccioso.  E mi sento di aggiungere che un "errore" così simpatico  avrebbe trovato d'accordo persino Gianni Rodari.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Anja.Ann,
quindi anche tu lo consideri un errore?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dragon  

Distinguerei: lo considero un "_errore bello_" se parliamo di un bambino di otto anni. Lo considero un "_errore_" se parliamo di maggiorenni.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma perché è un errore???


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dragon  

Perché non esiste nel nostro vocabolario. 

Avrebbe potuto farne parte o ne farà parte? Chi lo sa, ma al momento non esiste. 
E' una bella parola inventata dalla logica creativa di un bambino di otto anni, ma la maestra, secondo te, può dire al suo allievo che la parola esiste in italiano?


----------



## dragonseven

Sí, perché è conforme alle norme di formazione degli aggettivi denominali.
Almeno, io la penso cosí (inoltre dubito che il compito fosse da svolgersi con vocabolario alla mano).

EDIT:





Anja.Ann said:


> Lo considero un "_errore_" se parliamo di maggiorenni.


 Quindi quest'uomo nel 1991 commise un errore inserendolo in un articolo su _Panorama_?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dragon,

ci sono uomini che possono permettersi di inventare parole senza farle diventare errori: per le maestre non è così semplice. Ma, di questo passo, temo che andremo fuori tema, ti pare?


----------



## Pugnator

E' sicuramente un errore in quanto non esistente e non usato. Molti poeti (tra cui Dante) inventarono parole ma quelle parole sono diventate componenti della lingua italiana solamente perché son piaciute alla gente che poi effettivamente le ha usate. Se la gente usa in massa una parola col tempo questa parola da errore si trasforma in parola a se stante ma l'uso deve essere prolungato e non una moda passeggera ovviamente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pugnator  

Anche la linguista dell'Accademia era stata chiara, a mio avviso, nella spiegazione fornita al bambino di otto anni,  Matteo.


----------



## dragonseven

Anja.Ann said:


> Ma, di questo passo, temo che andremo fuori tema, ti pare?


 Può darsi, ma non per ora. In fondo stiamo solo dibattendo sulla correttezza o meno di un termine, che non è altro che il titolo della discussione, e della decisione presa da un “pubblico ufficiale”. 


Pugnator said:


> E' sicuramente un errore in quanto non esistente e non usato.


 Anch'io una volta la pensavo in questo modo. 
Ma, a mio parere, non si può considerare errata una parola solo perché non è presente in uno o più dizionarî o perché non è usata. In questo caso la parola non è inserita in essi perché poco produttiva, poco usata anche negli ambienti specialistici, ma è comunque inequivocabile il messaggio che trasmette, qualsiasi madrelingua immediatamente ne afferra il senso (almeno credo, e spero), ed è per questo motivo che credo non sia possibile bollarla come errore.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dragon 



dragonseven said:


> Può darsi, ma non per ora. In fondo stiamo solo dibattendo sulla correttezza o meno di un termine, che non è altro che il titolo della discussione, e della decisione presa da un “pubblico ufficiale”.



Credevo che la scorrettezza del termine fosse ormai assodata. Se vogliamo rimanere entro criteri di correttezza linguistica, la parola "petaloso" non esiste nella lingua italiana. Il fatto che a te (e anche a me) piaccia, non lo rende un vocabolo italiano.  



> Anch'io una volta la pensavo in questo modo.
> Ma, a mio parere, non si può considerare errata una parola solo perché non è presente in uno o più dizionarî o perché non è usata.



Secondo quale criterio una parola deve essere quindi considerata corretta?



> In questo caso la parola non è inserita in essi perché poco produttiva, poco usata anche negli ambienti specialistici, ma è comunque inequivocabile il messaggio che trasmette, qualsiasi madrelingua immediatamente ne afferra il senso (almeno credo, e spero), ed è per questo motivo che credo non sia possibile bollarla come errore.



Ognuno di noi potrebbe inventare parole che, calate in un preciso contesto, potrebbero risultare inequivocabili, ma, ancora, non per questo sarebbero corrette.

Esemplifico:



> Conoscete Talqualino? Quel gran simpaticone! Ha un aspetto così buffo con quella zazzera _frangiosa_ e  il gran naso _naricciuto_!  E’ allegro e _amicoso_, divertente, _sorrisoso_. Ama poetare, ma avete mai letto i suoi scritti _errorosi_? Un vero spasso!  Scrive di cieli _stellosi_ e  giardini _fiorosi_, boschi _alberosi_, alveari _aposi_  … Vorrebbe vivere in un luogo _pratoso_, ma, ahimè, vive in città, in un casermone _finestroso_ circondato da marciapiedi _bucosi_ e strade _tombinose_. Il mio amico Talqualino!


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Anja.Ann said:


> Credevo che la scorrettezza del termine fosse ormai assodata. Se vogliamo rimanere entro criteri di correttezza linguistica, la parola "petaloso" non esiste nella lingua italiana. Il fatto che a te (e anche a me) piaccia, non lo rende un vocabolo italiano.


Non capisco che argomentazione sia questa. La coniazione di neologismi è il primo segno di vitalità di una lingua. I giornali traboccano di neologismi, più o meno ben formati, e nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che un neologismo giornalistico è scorretto soltanto perché, con ogni probabilità, rimarrà un occasionalismo. Le parole di una lingua vanno ben oltre ciò che è registrato nei dizionari.

In questo caso, dunque, il concetto di errore, invocato a sproposito in questi giorni da tanti linguisti improvvisati, non si applica affatto. La Crusca, anzi, ha affermato che, sotto l'aspetto meramente linguistico, la parola rispetta le regole di derivazione dell'italiano, quindi _non_ è un errore. Inoltre, essa è utile, perché s'inserisce in un gruppo di aggettivi botanici derivati tramite l'applicazione del suffisso -_oso_, come _foglioso_, _frondoso_, _ramoso_, _germoglioso_, _gemmoso _(i quali, sia detto di passata, compaiono tutti almeno in un dizionario), e perché è economica: invece di dire _ricco di petali_ diciamo _petaloso_, una parola contro tre.

Una cosa è la correttezza grammaticale e l'utilità, un'altra la frequenza d'uso e il successo tra i parlanti. Solo il tempo potrà dire se questo vocabolo sarà abbastanza diffuso da poter entrare a far parte di un dizionario. Ma la sua (eventuale, futura) messa a lemma non ha nulla che fare con la sua correttezza.



dragonseven said:


> Comunque, seguendo questa regola, si potrebbe anche dire _foglioso_ per indicare un albero 'pieno di foglie', avente piú foglie di quante se ne potessero immaginare dalla descrizione prima di vederlo. E cosí via per altri sostantivi: basta che un oggetto sia pieno di qualcosa che questo qualcosa, perlopiú sostantivo, diventi un aggettivo con «-oso»? Ad esempio: un tetto pieno di tegole è un tetto _tegoloso_? Un pezzo di legno pieno di chiodi è _chiodoso_? Un laghetto pieno di pesci è _pescioso_? Ecc. ecc.


A parte che un laghetto pieno di pesci è _pescoso_, non tutti gli aggettivi derivati da nomi tramite il suffisso -_oso_ sono accettabili. Affinché si possa creare un aggettivo con -_oso _occorre che il nome che funge da base si riferisca a una sostanza (es. _nevoso_) oppure a un collettivo (es. _nuvoloso_), e che si applichi a sostantivi di cui individua un'essenza o un forte legame materiale. Inoltre, l'aggettivo trasmette un'idea di pienezza e ricchezza indeterminate, sicché l'ipotetico *_treno ruotoso_ coniato da qualcuno per tentare, inutilmente, di sostenere l'erroneità di _petaloso_ è una scemenza.

Le tegole non sono una caratteristica del tetto, _sono il tetto _(per lo meno nella percezione comune), perciò un aggettivo come *_tegoloso_ non ha alcun senso, così come non avrebbe senso dire che un muro è _*mattonoso _(ma nemmeno *_tetto pieno di tegole _e *_muro pieno di mattoni_). Eppoi, i chiodi piantati in un pezzo di legno non sono parte della sua essenza, dunque, anche qui, *_chiodoso_ è impossibile: semmai _chiodato_.

A completamento del discorso, vorrei farvi notare la differenza tra una _strada impolverata_ e una _strada polverosa_. Nel primo caso, la polvere sulla strada è un accidente, nel secondo è una caratteristica stabile, essenziale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Anja 


Anja.Ann said:


> Secondo quale criterio una parola deve essere quindi considerata corretta?


 Secondo quello della osservanza alle regole della nostra lingua le quali, se rispettate, giustificano la sua correttezza. 
Poi, è giusto che io chiarisca che con "parola", come in #25, mi riferisco a quelle derivate da altre già esistenti e non a neologismi completamente nuovi. 
Per il resto sottoscrivo quanto ti ha esposto nel messaggio #27 PY. 

Ciao Paolo 


Paolo Yogurt said:


> A parte che un laghetto pieno di pesci è _pescoso_


 Sí, certamente. È un refuso. 
In realtà quelle erano domande retoriche finalizzate a spingere verso la comprensione del perché alcuni lemmi del genere vengono inseriti, e altri no, nei dizionarî. Nell'inserire i vocaboli in italico non ho controllato il dizionario appositamente. 
Foglioso e pescoso vi sono perché a qualcuno potrebbe venire il dubbio sul loro preciso significato: se dicessi che il rapporto che sto redigendo sarà *_foglioso_ o che il pesco che ho in giardino prima della raccolta era proprio *_pescoso_ commetterei un, anzi, due gravissimi errori, perché il dizionario riporta precisamente il loro significato e chiarisce che non sono accettabili nel contesto ove li ho inseriti. 
È chiaro che le tegole facciano parte di un tetto e che mai nessuno lo definirebbe _tegoloso_, ma se al di sopra di queste ve ne fossero altre a formare delle visibili chiazze a seconda di dove sono state aggiunte? allora _tegoloso _riuscirebbe ad esprimere un'idea, quella del punto di vista del descrivente, ossia come gli appare quello specifico tetto. 
È ovvio cos'è un pezzo di legno chiodato, è un pezzo di legno che ha un chiodo o dei chiodi “utili”, nel senso che questi hanno o avevano uno scopo preciso e che sono stati messi, per dire, “a regola d'arte”. Il pezzo di legno _chiodoso_, invece, sarebbe un pezzo di legno in cui sono stati inseriti vari chiodi “a muzzo” per un motivo di difficile comprensione (a patto che non fosse stato realizzato per essere una mazza chiodata artigianale o qualcosa del genere); per questo si dice che una rosa, ma anche, una persona è spinosa e non *_spinata_, mentre si dice del filo spinato e non *_spinoso_ (a meno che detto filo non l'abbia fatto un incapace in modo tale da non riuscire a definirlo «spinato»).

Comunque, questa era solo una spiegazione per un'eventuale uso dei termini sui quali per ciascuno non azzardo la definizione «corretto» ma «funzionale in un registro colloquiale» sí, stavo dicendo che --anche se fossero corretti-- non rientrerebbero nei dizionarî, non solo per il loro possibile uso raro, perché una definizione ad essi sarebbe scontata.


P.s.: Su _mattonoso_, credo anch'io che mai si potrebbe riferire a un muro, ma a una persona per indicarne l'eccessiva pesantezza che la contraddistingue? O ad un libro per l'apparenza e per come la si pensa sull'autore? O per un cibo che sappiamo già che ci starà sullo stomaco? Insomma come aggettivo con riferimento ai sensi figurati di peso o noiosità del sostantivo «mattone» non sarebbe plausibile e comprensibile? 
(Ovvio che non mi sognerei mai di avvalorarlo.)


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Buongiorno. 



dragonseven said:


> Foglioso e pescoso vi sono perché a qualcuno potrebbe venire il dubbio sul loro preciso significato: se dicessi che il rapporto che sto redigendo sarà *_foglioso_ o che il pesco che ho in giardino prima della raccolta era proprio *_pescoso_ commetterei un, anzi, due gravissimi errori, perché il dizionario riporta precisamente il loro significato e chiarisce che non sono accettabili nel contesto ove li ho inseriti.


Uhm, no, non si inseriscono parole in un dizionario perché a qualcuno potrebbe venire un dubbio sul loro significato. I motivi dell'inserimento di un vocabolo in un dizionario li ha spiegati benissimo e con grande semplicità Maria Cristina Torchia nella risposta al bambino.

Il suffisso -_oso_, poi, è così produttivo e diffuso che a nessun madrelingua italiano verrebbe un dubbio sul significato di aggettivi come _foglioso. Petaloso_ funziona sia perché si inserisce, come detto sopra, in una nutrita famiglia di aggettivi botanici analoghi, sia perché, come gli altri aggettivi, è ben formato e trasparente.



dragonseven said:


> È chiaro che le tegole facciano parte di un tetto e che mai nessuno lo definirebbe _tegoloso_, ma se al di sopra di queste ve ne fossero altre a formare delle visibili chiazze a seconda di dove sono state aggiunte? allora _tegoloso _riuscirebbe ad esprimere un'idea, quella del punto di vista del descrivente, ossia come gli appare quello specifico tetto.


La situazione che ha descritto è accidentale, non fa parte dell’essenza della cosa. Ergo *_tegoloso_ non si può coniare, praticamente in nessun caso, se non metalinguisticamente oppure per scherzo. Nel suo caso, io direi semplicemente "coperto di tegole nuove".



dragonseven said:


> È ovvio cos'è un pezzo di legno chiodato, è un pezzo di legno che ha un chiodo o dei chiodi “utili”, nel senso che questi hanno o avevano uno scopo preciso e che sono stati messi, per dire, “a regola d'arte”. Il pezzo di legno _chiodoso_, invece, sarebbe un pezzo di legno in cui sono stati inseriti vari chiodi “a muzzo” per un motivo di difficile comprensione (a patto che non fosse stato realizzato per essere una mazza chiodata artigianale o qualcosa del genere); per questo si dice che una rosa, ma anche, una persona è spinosa e non *_spinata_, mentre si dice del filo spinato e non *_spinoso_ (a meno che detto filo non l'abbia fatto un incapace in modo tale da non riuscire a definirlo «spinato»).


Vale lo stesso discorso fatto sopra. I chiodi non fanno parte, necessariamente, dell'essenza del bastone, pertanto *_chiodoso_ non ha senso. Il filo è _spinato_ perché è un filo "a cui sono aggiunte spine".



dragonseven said:


> Comunque, questa era solo una spiegazione per un'eventuale uso dei termini sui quali per ciascuno non azzardo la definizione «corretto» ma «funzionale in un registro colloquiale» sí, stavo dicendo che --anche se fossero corretti-- non rientrerebbero nei dizionarî, non solo per il loro possibile uso raro, perché una definizione ad essi sarebbe scontata.


Purtroppo, per le ragioni che abbiamo visto, essi non sono né corretti né funzionali, in nessun registro.




dragonseven said:


> P.s.: Su _mattonoso_, credo anch'io che mai si potrebbe riferire a un muro, ma a una persona per indicarne l'eccessiva pesantezza che la contraddistingue? O ad un libro per l'apparenza e per come la si pensa sull'autore? O per un cibo che sappiamo già che ci starà sullo stomaco? Insomma come aggettivo con riferimento ai sensi figurati di peso o noiosità del sostantivo «mattone» non sarebbe plausibile e comprensibile?
> (Ovvio che non mi sognerei mai di avvalorarlo.)


No, non credo. Forse, potrebbe essere usato scherzosamente, con la consapevolezza che si tratta di un neologismo. Qualche attestazione si trova, in effetti, in Rete, con quest'accezione. Qui però è forse meglio parlare soltanto della lingua _normale_, anche per non confondere gli stranieri.

Tutto ciò che ho detto vale, ovviamente, solo per la lingua canonica, non per la prosa letteraria né tantomeno per la poesia, e nemmeno per eventuali usi figurati e gergali propri dei registri più bassi, altrimenti potremmo trovare giustificazione per qualunque derivato in -_oso_, che è uno dei suffissi aggettivali più produttivi in italiano.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, PY 



Paolo Yogurt said:


> Non capisco che argomentazione sia questa. La coniazione di neologismi è il primo segno di vitalità di una lingua. I giornali traboccano di neologismi, più o meno ben formati, e nessuno si sognerebbe di dire che un neologismo giornalistico è scorretto soltanto perché, con ogni probabilità, rimarrà un occasionalismo.



La stessa argomentazione che, se non erro, propone L’Accademia: un “neologismo”, proprio perché esprime un concetto nuovo, diventa un vocabolo riconosciuto, ossia, riportato da dizionari, quando non è un occasionalismo.



Paolo Yogurt said:


> Le parole di una lingua vanno ben oltre ciò che è registrato nei dizionari.



E chi mai ha affermato il contrario?

Ho l’impressione che il tuo punto di vista rifletta una certa (comprensibile) decontestualizzazione:  "petaloso”, così come “alberoso”, “fioroso”, “pratoso” o, perché no, “fiumoso” o “lagoso”,  rispondono perfettamente alle regole di derivazione dell’italiano, ma se tu fossi il maestro di un bambino di otto anni, come classificheresti queste parole? Pareri opinabili, ma, personalmente, trovo che la scelta della maestra di  Matteo (bimbo che frequenta la terza elementare) elimini garbatamente ogni imbarazzo: “errore ‘bello’”.  Tu come lo definiresti invece? “Neologismo”?



Paolo Yogurt said:


> In questo caso, dunque, il concetto di errore, invocato a sproposito in questi giorni da tanti linguisti improvvisati, non si applica affatto. La Crusca, anzi, ha affermato che, sotto l'aspetto meramente linguistico, la parola rispetta le regole di derivazione dell'italiano, quindi _non_ è un errore. Inoltre, essa è utile, perché s'inserisce in un gruppo di aggettivi botanici derivati tramite l'applicazione del suffisso -_oso_, come _foglioso_, _frondoso_, _ramoso_, _germoglioso_, _gemmoso _(i quali, sia detto di passata, compaiono tutti almeno in un dizionario), e perché è economica: invece di dire _ricco di petali_ diciamo _petaloso_, una parola contro tre.



Come forse avrai notato ho avuto l’accortezza di scrivere *“*errore*”* (tra virgolette) perché, ovviamente, non si può definire errore grammaticale (e nemmeno ortografico, né semantico, a mio avviso, né morfosintattico), ma poiché è riferito ad un bambino di otto anni, trovo s_emplicemente_ corretto definirlo un “errore” (lessicale) bello. Se invece, preferisci decontestualizzare, anzi,  contestualizzare l'"errore" nell'ambiente del giornalismo, puoi, per scelta personale, definirlo un “neologismo” (lessicale).



Paolo Yogurt said:


> Una cosa è la correttezza grammaticale e l'utilità, un'altra la frequenza d'uso e il successo tra i parlanti. Solo il tempo potrà dire se questo vocabolo sarà abbastanza diffuso da poter entrare a far parte di un dizionario. Ma la sua (eventuale, futura) messa a lemma non ha nulla che fare con la sua correttezza.



Ritengo di avere espresso, sostanzialmente, lo stesso concetto nella mia risposta a Dragon (numero 20).
Anzi, sarei tentata di proporre a te la stessa domanda: "_E' una bella parola inventata dalla logica creativa di un bambino di otto anni, ma la maestra, secondo te, può dire al suo allievo che la parola esiste in italiano?" 
_
P.S.: Perdona la precisazione, ma se c'è qualcosa che ho imparato da Nencioni è di non essere una "linguista improvvisata".


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, PY


Buongiorno anche a te. 



Anja.Ann said:


> Ho l’impressione che il tuo punto di vista rifletta una certa (comprensibile) decontestualizzazione:  "petaloso”, così come “alberoso”, “fioroso”, “pratoso” o, perché no, “fiumoso” o “lagoso”,  rispondono perfettamente alle regole di derivazione dell’italiano, ma se tu fossi il maestro di un bambino di otto anni, come classificheresti queste parole? Pareri opinabili, ma, personalmente, trovo che la scelta della maestra di  Matteo (bimbo che frequenta la terza elementare) elimini garbatamente ogni imbarazzo: “errore ‘bello’”.  Tu come lo definiresti invece? “Neologismo”?


Neoformazione. Le esigenze didattiche sono una cosa, l'analisi linguistica rigorosa è un'altra. Non sono un maestro, e non posso permettermi di giudicare l'operato dell'insegnante in questione. Fossi stato al suo posto, avrei detto che _petaloso_ è un aggettivo corretto ed efficace, che è una parola nuova (una o due attestazioni in Rete non sono indicative) e che, per non ingenerare stupore nel lettore o nell'uditore (per usare quindi una lingua _meno marcata_), è meglio attenersi a formulazioni meno appariscenti, come _ricco di petali_.

Insegnerei a un mio scolaro anche a padroneggiare gli stili e i registri: _petaloso_ può andar bene in un temino in cui si dà al bambino libertà di parlare di un argomento a piacere; in un compito di scienze, invece, è meglio adottare un dettato più neutro. A quanto mi risulta, il compito del bambino era semplicemente quello di fare un elenco di aggettivi: l'occasione sarebbe stata propizia per fare una ricerca nei dizionari e nell'immenso _corpus_ di Google; la maestra ha invece deciso di fare ancor meglio, contattando la Crusca, che ha dato una risposta impeccabile.



Anja.Ann said:


> Ritengo di avere espresso, sostanzialmente, lo stesso concetto nella mia risposta a Dragon (numero 20).
> Anzi, sarei tentata di proporre a te la stessa domanda: "_E' una bella parola inventata dalla logica creativa di un bambino di otto anni, ma la maestra, secondo te, può dire al suo allievo che la parola esiste in italiano?"_


Entriamo in un territorio pericoloso. Chi può dire che una parola esiste o no in italiano? Dal momento in cui è stata creata, e creata secondo le regole di derivazione dell'italiano, la parola _petaloso _indubbiamente _esiste_. _Esistono_ anche innumerevoli altre parole cui è stata conferita la dignità di lemma in un dizionario, pur con la marca "raro". Di tali parole possiamo trovare sparuti esempi in Rete, ma non possiamo negare l'esistenza. Il landolfiano _pronare_ non si trova che in Landolfi, appunto, e forse in qualche altro raffinatissimo autore. Eppure è messo a lemma nel Battaglia.

Io lascerei perdere il discorso sull'esistenza o l'inesistenza della parola, e tornerei a parlare di registri e di stili. Ci sono contesti in cui l'onomaturgia è lecita, in cui una parola tutto sommato poco appariscente (per le ragioni esposte sopra) si può coniare e usare senza problemi; e ci sono altri contesti in cui stona, e non solo per la novità ma anche per le peculiarità della sua formazione. Parlare di errore in questo caso rischia di limitare la libertà di espressione del bambino: coniare nuove parole è lecito e bello, purché si faccia nei modi e nei contesti giusti.



Anja.Ann said:


> P.S.: Perdonami la precisazione, ma se c'è qualcosa che ho imparato da Nencioni è di non essere una "linguista improvvisata".


Non mi riferivo a te in particolare. Fatti un giro sulla pagina Facebook della Crusca.


----------



## Anja.Ann

PY 

Non posso che essere d'accordo con te: entriamo in un territorio pericoloso, quello dell'evoluzione di una lingua.
Tuttavia, in questo caso, tengo a ribadire per Matteo, non si è mai parlato di "errore", bensì di "errore bello" e, ti confesso, sono sicura che hai perfettamente colto la differenza. 
Speriamo (la maestra ed io) di non avere tarpato le ali al nostro piccolo onomaturgo al quale, chiaramente, auguro che "petaloso" diventi presto una parola d'autore.

Grazie PY, ma sento di essere decisamente "arcaica" per una "neoformazione" come FB


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Paolo ,
sono davvero molto lusingato dal fatto che mi dai del “Lei” e spero tanto che mi perdonrai se non contraccambio dandoti del “tu” ma è l'impostazione che qui vige. Spero sia reciproco d'ora in poi. 


Paolo Yogurt said:


> Uhm, no, non si inseriscono parole in un dizionario perché a qualcuno potrebbe venire un dubbio sul loro significato.


 Beh, anche questo è vero. Però, secondo te, perché ad esempio «foglioso» vi rientra e «germoglioso» no? (Parlo della stragrande maggioranza dei dizionarî.)

Ciao Anja ,
mi sono reso conto che ho risposto “male”, al #21, a questa domanda:


Anja.Ann said:


> "_E' una bella parola inventata dalla logica creativa di un bambino di otto anni, ma la maestra, secondo te, può dire al suo allievo che la parola esiste in italiano?"_


 Mi correggo:
secondo me no, non può dirgli che esiste, infatti, stando ai dizionarî sarebbe un neologismo lessicale; ma ciò non impone di doverlo considerare un «errore» ("bello" o altro c'entra minimamente, cosí è stato corretto il compito).
Cos'è un errore? È la mancata osservanza di una regola, o per dirlo come il Treccani:
"*2. *[...] *f.* Quanto contrasta con le regole di una tecnica o scienza, o manca di correttezza, di esattezza: _e_._di grammatica_, _di ortografia_, _di pronuncia_; _e_. _di prospettiva_; _fare un e_. _di calcolo_; _salvo errore_, _salvo e_. _od omissione_, anche come formule aggiunte, a volte, in fondo a conteggi, a fatture, note di spese e sim. (soprattutto la seconda, di solito nella grafia abbreviata _s_. _e._ &_ o_.). Con sign. più concreto: _una pagina piena di errori di stampa_; _segnare_, _correggere gli e_. _di un compito_; _versione con parecchi e_.; _e_._gravi_, _leggeri_, _madornali_; _è stato un e_. _di distrazione._".
Il compito aveva una richiesta precisa: scegliere due aggettivi per ciascun sostantivo dato. Senza alcuna altra restrizione o obbligo.
E cosa ha fatto l'alunno?
Ha scritto ciò che gli era stato richiesto, e a parer mio, correttamente. 

Cos'ha, ad esempio, «celodurismo» di “piú corretto” rispetto all'aggettivo in questione?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dragon  



dragonseven said:


> E cosa ha fatto l'alunno?
> Ha scritto ciò che gli era stato richiesto, e a parer mio, correttamente.



Bene. Grazie per il tuo parere. Ciao


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> [S]econdo te, perché ad esempio «foglioso» vi rientra e «germoglioso» no? (Parlo della stragrande maggioranza dei dizionarî.)


Bisognerebbe chiedere a chi ha compilato i dizionari moderni quali _corpora_ ha consultato, con quali altri dizionari ha fatto confronti, ecc. _Germoglioso_, comunque, è messo a lemma nel lemmario della quinta impressione della _Crusca_.



dragonseven said:


> Il compito aveva una richiesta precisa: scegliere due aggettivi per ciascun sostantivo dato. Senza alcuna altra restrizione o obbligo.
> E cosa ha fatto l'alunno?
> Ha scritto ciò che gli era stato richiesto, e a parer mio, correttamente.
> 
> Cos'ha, ad esempio, «celodurismo» di “piú corretto” rispetto all'aggettivo in questione?


Sono completamente d'accordo con te. È per questo che non ha senso parlare di errore – anche se, didatticamente, può avere una sua utilità – ma è forse meglio avvertire l'alunno circa l'opportunità di usare parole non comuni in ogni contesto. In uno stile brillante, all'interno di un racconto, _petaloso_ sta bene, come starebbero bene _foglioso_ e _germoglioso_. In una descrizione "scientifica" (o comunque quanto più possibile rigorosa) di una pianta, stona un po'. (Mi pongo nella prospettiva dell'insegnante delle scuole elementari.)


----------



## dragonseven

Paolo Yogurt said:


> _Germoglioso_, comunque, è messo a lemma nel lemmario della quinta impressione della _Crusca_.


 E forse _petaloso _non c'è perché manca anche «petalo»? 
Comunque mi riferivo a quelli odierni, sui quali è assente anche se viene usato abbastanza ancora oggi.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> E forse _petaloso _non c'è perché manca anche «petalo»?


Perdonami, ma questa non l'ho ben capita.



dragonseven said:


> Comunque mi riferivo a quelli odierni, sui quali è assente anche se viene usato abbastanza ancora oggi.


Sì, l'avevo intuito. Ripeto: bisognerà chiedere ai compilatori. Nel fare un dizionario si parte sempre da una base già fatta, non si riscrive daccapo. Alcune parole rimangon fuori, vengono escluse dopo accurati spogli, oppure per qualche svista (può capitare), altre vengon aggiunte ma scompariranno a breve. Per farti un esempio, nel mio Devoto-Oli della metà degli anni Novanta trovo _paino_; nel Devoto-Oli dei primi anni Duemila non c'è più. _Paino_ è una parola rara, siamo d'accordo, ma ha attestazioni illustri (l'usarono Montanelli e Gadda): perché allora è stata esclusa? Un dizionario non è una mappa del mondo di borgesiana memoria, in scala reale.


----------



## dragonseven

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Perdonami, ma questa non l'ho ben capita.


 Tra «petacciuola» e «petardo» non c'è alcun lemma.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> Tra «petacciuola» e «petardo» non c'è alcun lemma.


C'è un equivoco. Io ho scritto che nel lemmario della quinta impressione della Crusca è presente _germoglioso_, non _petaloso_, che è un neologismo e, stando ai corpora in Rete a nostra disposizione, non ha attestazioni significative prima di questi giorni, a parte una ricorrenza in un articolo di Serra. Nel ricordare che la quinta edizione del Vocabolario degli Accademici della Crusca non fu mai completata, noto anche che _petalo_ non è presente neanche nelle precedenti impressioni. Un dizionario storico come il Tommaseo-Bellini, però, lo mette a lemma.


----------



## quasi.stellar

giginho said:


> Devo essere l'unico gretto, materialista, insensibile, che pensa che sta trovata sia semplicemente una pubblicità gratuita alla maestra / Crusca?
> 
> Mi spiego: che senso ha tutta questa gazzarra intorno ad un bambino che inventa una parola? Penso che chiunque abbia un bambino piccolo intorno si imbatta in qualche sua invenzione linguistica ad ogni ora. Persino Banderas ci ha martoriato le pudenda con "inzupposo".
> 
> A me sembra assurdo.
> 
> Linguisticamente parlando lo trovo un conio inutile da inserire in un vocabolario


----------



## dragonseven

Paolo Yogurt said:


> C'è un equivoco. Io ho scritto che nel lemmario della quinta impressione della Crusca è presente _germoglioso_, non _petaloso_, che è un neologismo e, stando ai corpora in Rete a nostra disposizione, non ha attestazioni significative prima di questi giorni, a parte una ricorrenza in un articolo di Serra.


 No, nessun equivoco. In contrapposizione alla mia affermazione che anche _germoglioso _non è presente nella maggioranza dei dizionarî, tu hai fatto notare che in quel determinato vocabolario invece è presente questa voce, al che io ho risposto: "Sí, c'è. Ma non è che _petaloso_ manchi perché non v'è neanche _petalo_?".

Comunque, la ricorrenza di M. Serra non è l'unica, è solo la piú recente. Puoi vedere alla voce 958. di questo testo della fine 1600. 



EDIT: La sezione _Neologismi _sul sito della _Treccani _non ha perso tempo e ha già inserito l'aggettivo _petaloso_.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

dragonseven said:


> No, nessun equivoco. In contrapposizione alla mia affermazione che anche _germoglioso _non è presente nella maggioranza dei dizionarî, tu hai fatto notare che in quel determinato vocabolario invece è presente questa voce, al che io ho risposto: "Sí, c'è. Ma non è che _petaloso_ manchi perché non v'è neanche _petalo_?".


_Petalo_ è assente, forse, perché non aveva attestazioni letterarie "nobili" (purtroppo il sito della Biblioteca Italiana non è accessibile, perciò non posso verificare). Del resto, in Google Libri è inserito in innumerevoli dizionari di scienze naturali: forse era considerato troppo tecnico per essere inserito in un dizionario incentrato sul lessico letterario tradizionale (la prima attestazione è del 1499).



dragonseven said:


> Comunque, la ricorrenza di M. Serra non è l'unica, è solo la piú recente. Puoi vedere alla voce 958. di questo testo della fine 1600.


No, codesta ricorrenza non è pertinente, perché non è un testo italiano, ma latino, e per di più scritto da un inglese: perciò _non fa testo_.


----------



## Pugnator

Il fatto che "Petaloso" sia un errore è un fatto, come è un fatto che spesso con l'evoluzione della lingua gli errori diventano accettati e poi parole. La stessa lingua si può considerare molto astrattamente come una sequela di errori del latino che si sono evoluti da sé . Comunque vedendo quel manuale del '600 mi son fatto spingere dalla curiosità ed ho cercato prima petalosus sul mio dizionario di latino non trovandolo (d'altronde non ho trovato neanche petalus che è latino tardo e viene dal greco) e poi su google libri trovando che petalosus è usato solamente in nomi scientifici di piante. Ricordo che nei nomi scientifici spesso vengono formate molte parole latine.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> Il fatto che "Petaloso" sia un errore è un fatto, come è un fatto che spesso con l'evoluzione della lingua gli errori diventano accettati e poi parole.


Questa è un'affermazione priva di giustificazione: ciò che dici è tutt'altro che _un fatto_. In base a quale criterio ritieni che sia un errore? Non è un errore sotto l'aspetto morfologico. Non è un errore perché non è attestato nei dizionari, ché altrimenti dovremmo considerare errori tante altre parole che i lessicografi hanno deciso, per vari motivi, di non includere nelle loro opere. Non è un errore perché ha rarissime attestazioni precedenti. Insomma: non è un errore.



Pugnator said:


> La stessa lingua si può considerare molto astrattamente come una sequela di errori del latino che si sono evoluti da sé.


Questa considerazione c'entra poco con la questione. Dal momento che _petaloso_ non è un errore, ma un normalissimo derivato, non è possibile paragonarlo, per esempio, alla lista dell'Appendix Probi, perché questa contiene in effetti parole che si discostano, per vari motivi, dalla norma del latino classico. Né il nostro neologismo ha somiglianze con gli ipercorrettismi, le normalizzazioni analogiche, le storpiature paretimologiche che hanno caratterizzato lo sviluppo dell'italiano dal latino parlato. Il derivato – occorre ripeterlo ancora una volta – è _ben formato_.



Pugnator said:


> Comunque vedendo quel manuale del '600 mi son fatto spingere dalla curiosità ed ho cercato prima petalosus sul mio dizionario di latino non trovandolo (d'altronde non ho trovato neanche petalus che è latino tardo e viene dal greco) e poi su google libri trovando che petalosus è usato solamente in nomi scientifici di piante. Ricordo che nei nomi scientifici spesso vengono formate molte parole latine.


Già. E vengono formate rispettando regole di derivazione latine che, in questo caso come in molti altri, sono state ereditate dall'italiano. Se, in quanto neoformazioni, i vari _petalosus_, _petalosa_, ecc. del latino scientifico non sono errori, non sarà un errore nemmeno _petaloso_.


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Questa è un'affermazione priva di giustificazione: ciò che dici è tutt'altro che _un fatto_. In base a quale criterio ritieni che sia un errore? Non è un errore sotto l'aspetto morfologico. Non è un errore perché non è attestato nei dizionari, ché altrimenti dovremmo considerare errori tante altre parole che i lessicografi hanno deciso, per vari motivi, di non includere nelle loro opere. Non è un errore perché ha rarissime attestazioni precedenti. Insomma: non è un errore.


Non ha nessuna attestazione precedente in Italiano, se non un giornalista che l'ha inventato in un articolo ed ha sbagliato.E' un errore in quanto non esiste come parola ma è un occasionalismo. Come ha detto la Crusca una parola per essere corretta deve essere usata e non deve essere un occasionalismo e come ha detto chiaramente al bambino la parola potrà diventare una parola italiana effettiva solo se diffusa ampiamente e per un periodo prolungato, cosa che, almeno per il momento, non è vera.


> Già. E vengono formate rispettando regole di derivazione latine che, in questo caso come in molti altri, sono state ereditate dall'italiano. Se, in quanto neoformazioni, i vari _petalosus_, _petalosa_, ecc. del latino scientifico non sono errori, non sarà un errore nemmeno _petaloso_.


Mah, non è propriamente così. Petalosus NON è corretto nel normale latino ma è corretto solo in ambito della nomenclatura scientifica. Anche considerando che i nomi scientifici latini sono spesso forzati e spesso contengono addirittura lettere o combinazioni di lettere assenti nel latino normale od estremamente rare.

Inoltre riguardo l'attestazione in latino qua si legge:


> Come nel caso di Matteo, l'aggettivo è un simpatico errore. Infatti Petiver era sì un buon botanico ma un pessimo latinista. I colleghi della _Royal Society_, la prestigiosa associazione scientifica britannica, già al tempo lo accusarano di non saper padroneggiare l'antica lingua.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> Non ha nessuna attestazione precedente in Italiano, se non un giornalista che l'ha inventato in un articolo ed ha sbagliato.E' un errore in quanto non esiste come parola ma è un occasionalismo. Come ha detto la Crusca una parola per essere corretta deve essere usata e non deve essere un occasionalismo e come ha detto chiaramente al bambino la parola potrà diventare una parola italiana effettiva solo se diffusa ampiamente e per un periodo prolungato, cosa che, almeno per il momento, non è vera.


Sennonché la Crusca _non ha detto questo_! Rileggiti con attenzione ciò che ha scritto Maria Cristina Torchia in risposta al quesito su _petaloso_: non vi troverai riferimento alcuno a errori di sorta. Perché il fatto che una parola non abbia attestazioni significative non implica _necessariamente_ che essa sia sbagliata. Non è un criterio oggettivo.



Pugnator said:


> Mah, non è propriamente così. Petalosus NON è corretto nel normale latino ma è corretto solo in ambito della nomenclatura scientifica. Anche considerando che i nomi scientifici latini sono spesso forzati e spesso contengono addirittura lettere o combinazioni di lettere assenti nel latino normale od estremamente rare.


Anche quest'affermazione è priva di qualunque sostegno. Perché _petalosus_ sarebbe un errore? Solo perché non esiste in latino classico? Non capisco, poi, che pertinenza possa avere la tua ultima osservazione: _petalosus_ non contiene combinazioni assenti in latino, non è un derivato forzato, sennò sarebbe tale anche _spinosus_. Perché si possa parlare di _errore_ occorre rifarsi, come ho detto su, a criteri oggettivi, non a sensazioni personali o a circostanze accidentali, come le scarse attestazioni o l'assenza da certi _corpora_.

Il fatto, poi, che un giornalista asserisca che una certa parola è un errore è tutt'altro che un argomento a favore della tua tesi. Se ci fai caso, nemmeno il giornalista in questione spiega il motivo per cui la parola sia sbagliata.


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Sennonché la Crusca _non ha detto questo_! Si rilegga con attenzione ciò che ha scritto Maria Cristina Torchia in risposta al quesito su _petaloso_: non vi troverà riferimento alcuno a errori di sorta. Perché il fatto che una parola non abbia attestazioni significative non implica _necessariamente_ che essa sia sbagliata. Non è un criterio oggettivo.


Ti consiglio di rileggere questi parti della risposta:


> Una parola nuova non entra nel vocabolario quando qualcuno la inventa, anche se è una parola “bella” e utile. Perché entri in un vocabolario, infatti, bisogna che la parola nuova non sia conosciuta e usata solo da chi l’ha inventata, ma che la usino tante persone e che tante persone la capiscano. Se riuscirai a diffondere la tua parola fra tante persone e tante persone in Italia cominceranno a dire e a scrivere “Com’è petaloso questo fiore!” o, come suggerisci tu, “le margherite sono fiori petalosi, mentre i papaveri non sono molto petalosi”, ecco, allora petaloso sarà diventata una parola dell’italiano, perché gli italiani la conoscono e la usano.[..]È così che funziona: non sono gli studiosi, quelli che fanno i vocabolari, a decidere quali parole nuove sono belle o brutte, utili o inutili. Quando una parola nuova è sulla bocca di tutti (o di tanti), allora lo studioso capisce che quella parola è diventata una parola come le altre e la mette nel vocabolario





> Anche quest'affermazione è priva di qualunque sostegno. Perché _petalosus_ sarebbe un errore? Solo perché non esiste in latino classico? Non capisco, poi, che pertinenza possa avere la tua ultima osservazione: _petalosus_ non contiene combinazioni assenti in latino, non è un derivato forzato, sennò sarebbe tale anche _spinosus_. Perché si possa parlare di _errore_ occorre rifarsi, come ho detto su, a criteri oggettivi, non a sensazioni personali o a circostanze accidentali, come le scarse attestazioni o l'assenza da certi _corpora_.


Non è che non esiste in latino classico ma non esiste proprio in latino. Oltre al fatto che lo stesso biologo che l'ha usata come aggettivo era considerato come un buon biologo ma con una pessima conoscenza della lingua latina si deve anche considerare che alcune parole sono considerate corrette solo in determinati ambiti, e "Petalosus" è "corretto" nella nomenclatura scientifica. Inoltre in teoria nella nomenclatura scientifica, l'unico posto dove è attestato correttamente "petalosus" il termine dovrebbe essere considerato come parte di un nome proprio. Quindi, se togliamo l'attestazioni della nomenclatura scientifica in latino ne rimane solamente una di un botanico Inglese che era considerato un cattivo parlante della lingua latina. Non vedo il perché dovrebbe essere corretto.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Nel passo che hai riportato, Maria Cristina Torchia _non parla di errore_, ma espone i criteri in base ai quali una parola entra in un dizionario. Ti consiglio di rileggere il passo che hai citato con più attenzione, perché la studiosa della Crusca non vuole affatto asserire che _petaloso_ è sbagliato, ma che è un neologismo, che il suo uso è limitato, e che, affinché possa avere dignità di lemma in un dizionario, occorre che sia usato da molte persone.



Pugnator said:


> Non è che non esiste in latino classico ma non esiste proprio in latino. Oltre al fatto che lo stesso biologo che l'ha usata come aggettivo era considerato come un buon biologo ma con una pessima conoscenza della lingua latina si deve anche considerare che alcune parole sono considerate corrette solo in determinati ambiti, e "Petalosus" è "corretto" nella nomenclatura scientifica. Inoltre in teoria nella nomenclatura scientifica, l'unico posto dove è attestato correttamente "petalosus" il termine dovrebbe essere considerato come parte di un nome proprio. Quindi, se togliamo l'attestazioni della nomenclatura scientifica in latino ne rimane solamente una di un botanico Inglese che era considerato un cattivo parlante della lingua latina. Non vedo il perché dovrebbe essere corretto.


Ti sei accorto, vero?, che il giornalista afferma che Petiver non era un bravo latinista senza portare alcuna prova di ciò? E, soprattutto, ti rendi conto che dire che _petalosus_ è sbagliato perché Petiver era un cattivo conoscitore del latino è un _argumentum ad hominem_, perciò, per definizione, un errore logico? In ogni caso, ripeto: la frequenza più o meno alta di una parola in un _corpus_ non è un buon criterio per giudicare la correttezza della stessa. Né si può dire che una tal parola è sbagliata perché il suo uso è limitato a un certo linguaggio settoriale, altrimenti dovremmo eliminare buona parte del vocabolario. Nel latino moderno esistono molti neologismi nati per nominare concetti nuovi (es. _pyrobolus_ per _bomba_): sono errori solo perché in latino classico non esistevano o perché non vengono mai usati in latino, lingua che, ti ricordo, non è più parlata? Questa mi sembra un'argomentazione fragilissima, fallace.


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Nel passo che hai riportato, Maria Cristina Torchia _non parla di errore_, ma espone i criteri in base ai quali una parola entra in un dizionario. Ti consiglio di rileggere il passo che hai citato con più attenzione, perché la studiosa della Crusca non vuole affatto asserire che _petaloso_ è sbagliato, ma che è un neologismo, che il suo uso è limitato, e che, affinché possa avere dignità di lemma in un dizionario, occorre che sia usato da molte persone.


Non si tratta di dignità ma di correttezza. 


> Ti sei accorto, vero?, che il giornalista afferma che Petiver non era un bravo latinista senza portare alcuna prova di ciò? E, soprattutto, ti rendi conto che dire che_petalosus_ è sbagliato perché Petiver era un cattivo conoscitore del latino è un _argumentum ad personam_, perciò, per definizione, un errore logico? In ogni caso, ripeto: la frequenza più o meno alta di una parola in un _corpus_ non è un buon criterio per giudicare la correttezza della stessa. Né si può dire che una tal parola è sbagliata perché il suo uso è limitato a un certo linguaggio settoriale, altrimenti dovremmo eliminare buona parte del vocabolario. Nel latino moderno esistono molti neologismi nati per nominare concetti nuovi (es. _pyrobolus_ per _bomba_): sono errori solo perché in latino classico non esistevano o perché non vengono mai usati in latino, lingua che, ti ricordo, non è più parlata? Questa mi sembra un'argomentazione fragilissima, fallace.


Prima di tutto ricordo che il latino è di fatto una lingua ancora parlata ed usata ma pur sempre estinta in quanto mancante di parlanti nativi. Petalosus non è sbagliato perché Petiver era un cattivo parlante della lingua latina (non era un latinista) ma perché è stato usato in latino UNA SOLA VOLTA da una persona CHE CONOSCE MALE il latino. (Fonte del fatto che conosca male il latino:  "Michael A. Salmon, Peter Marren, Basil Harley (2000). The Aurelian legacy: British butterflies and their collectors. University of California Press. pp. 103–105. " ) . Le uniche altre volte in cui compare "Petalosus" è nella nomenclatura scientifica dove va trattato come parte di un nome proprio e quindi non un aggettivo. E' lapalissiano che, per quanto bello, "petalosus" (Inteso come aggettivo e non come parte di un nome "proprio" della nomenclatura scientifica) è sbagliato in latino e "petaloso", almeno per il momento, in quanto non diffuso ed usato, è scorretto in lingua italiana.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> Non si tratta di dignità ma di correttezza.


No, non si tratta di correttezza. La Torchia _non_ parla di correttezza. Rileggiti bene il brano, parola per parola. Su questo non torno.



Pugnator said:


> Prima di tutto ricordo che il latino è di fatto una lingua ancora parlata ed usata ma pur sempre estinta in quanto mancante di parlanti nativi.


Era ovvio che mi riferivo al fatto che non ci siano più parlanti nativi.



Pugnator said:


> Petalosus non è sbagliato perché Petiver era un cattivo parlante della lingua latina (non era un latinista) ma perché è stato usato in latino UNA SOLA VOLTA da una persona CHE CONOSCE MALE il latino.


Pugnator, ti accorgi che dire che _petalosus_ è sbagliato perché chi l'ha usato (non è detto che sia stato lui il coniatore!) era reputato un cattivo conoscitore del latino è una fallacia logica, detta _argumentum ad hominem_? Sai, vero?, che l'_argumentum ad hominem_ non può essere usato per provare alcunché?

Sul fatto che sia stato usato una sola volta, naturalmente, ti contraddici platealmente, perché _petalosus_, variamente declinato, fa parte della nomenclatura scientifica. Ribadisco anche che non è detto che Petiver sia stato l'inventore di _petalosus_ in latino.



Pugnator said:


> (Fonte del fatto che conosca male il latino:  "Michael A. Salmon, Peter Marren, Basil Harley (2000). The Aurelian legacy: British butterflies and their collectors. University of California Press. pp. 103–105. " ) .


Questa non è una fonte. Hai semplicemente consultato, come il giornalista del Giornale, la pagina di Wikipedia, e hai copincollato quello che vi hai trovato.



Pugnator said:


> Le uniche altre volte in cui compare "Petalosus" è nella nomenclatura scientifica dove va trattato come parte di un nome proprio e quindi non un aggettivo. E' lapalissiano che, per quanto bello, "petalosus" (Inteso come aggettivo e non come parte di un nome "proprio" della nomenclatura scientifica) è sbagliato in latino e "petaloso", almeno per il momento, in quanto non diffuso ed usato, è scorretto in lingua italiana.


Non è lapalissiano per niente: la tua è una petizione di principio. _Petalosus_ è stato coniato secondo le regole di derivazione latine (ti sfido a provare il contrario), ed è utile a formare alcuni nomi scientifici. Che diventino nomi propri non è pertinente: l'aggettivo coniato con materiale latino serve a fornire una descrizione dell'oggetto, a indicarne una differenza specifica. Ergo _non è un errore_. Allo stesso modo, _petaloso_ è ben formato e utile, benché non abbia attestazioni di rilievo. Si può dire, dunque, che si tratta di un neologismo, non che si tratta di un errore.


----------



## dragonseven

Scusate se mi intrometto...


Pugnator said:


> Non ha nessuna attestazione precedente in Italiano, se non un giornalista che l'ha inventato in un articolo ed ha sbagliato.E' un errore in quanto non esiste come parola ma è un occasionalismo.


 Ciao Pugnator.
Ma scusami, questa teoria purtroppo non sta in piedi.
Nel momento preciso in cui si forma un termine seguendo tutte le regole della lingua d'appartenenza e quando è conforme a queste si è in presenza di un neologismo, di una parola ben formata, dal messaggio diretto e comprensibile all'interlocutore con la sola pecca che in effetti tale lemma, prima della sua formazione, non esisteva. Questo lo si desume controllando il vocabolario.
Però se si ha la pazienza di diffonderlo e sperando che altri lo diffondano, detto termine, nel giro di pochissimi anni, verrà inserito nel vocabolario in modo tale che nessuno potrà affermare che non esiste.
Ma il fatto che non esiste al momento della neoformazione non comporta automaticamente che usarla sia un errore, se cosí fosse nessuno userebbe mai parole sbagliate, quindi non si diffonderebbero, quindi non entrerebbero mai in un vocabolario, quindi la lingua in questione non sarebbe viva.
Te la senti di affermare che l'italiano non sia una lingua viva?


> Come ha detto la Crusca una parola per essere corretta deve essere usata...


 Non ha detto cosí, e neppure scritto. Al posto di "per essere corretta" avresti fatto meglio a scrivere "perché entri in un vocabolario"...
Il punto è che l'esistenza e la correttezza di qualcosa non sono direttamente correlati, sono due concetti diversi e distinti. Una cosa può esistere e non essere corretta, chissà quante ne conoscerai, e viceversa può non esistere ed essere giusto cosí, anche qui sono sicuro che ti sei fatto un'idea. Quindi, dove si trova il legame imprescindibile tra queste due parole alla base della tua argomentazione? 


dragonseven said:


> Cos'ha, ad esempio, «celodurismo» di “piú corretto” rispetto all'aggettivo in questione?


 Ancora nessuno ha risposto a questa mia domanda, vuoi provare tu?


----------



## Pugnator

Paolo Yogurt said:


> No, non si tratta di correttezza. La Torchia _non_ parla di correttezza. Rileggiti bene il brano, parola per parola. Su questo non torno.
> 
> 
> Era ovvio che mi riferivo al fatto che non ci siano più parlanti nativi.
> 
> 
> Pugnator, ti accorgi che dire che _petalosus_ è sbagliato perché chi l'ha usato (non è detto che sia stato lui il coniatore!) era reputato un cattivo conoscitore del latino è una fallacia logica, detta _argumentum ad hominem_? Sai, vero?, che l'_argumentum ad hominem_ non può essere usato per provare alcunché?


Leggi quel che io scrivo ? Non ho detto che è un errore perché chi l'ha scritto conosce male il latino ma perché L'UNICO che l'ha usato conosce male il latino e quindi probabilmente è un errore.




Paolo Yogurt said:


> Sul fatto che sia stato usato una sola volta, naturalmente, ti contraddici platealmente, perché _petalosus_, variamente declinato, fa parte della nomenclatura scientifica. Ribadisco anche che non è detto che Petiver sia stato l'inventore di _petalosus_ in latino.


La nomenclatura scientifica è composta da nomi propri, non aggettivi ed i nomi scientifici sono inventati spesso da chi non ha nessuna conoscenza del latino oppure inventati di sana pianta dallo scopritore. Ad esempio un nome scientifico di una pianta è Woodsia pulchella  ma se dici ad un linguista che esiste la "W" in latino lui ti sputa in faccia. 



Paolo Yogurt said:


> Questa non è una fonte. Hai semplicemente consultato, come il giornalista del Giornale, la pagina di Wikipedia, e hai copincollato quello che vi hai trovato.


Ho semplicemente usato la stessa fonte di Wikipedia inglese.




Paolo Yogurt said:


> Non è lapalissiano per niente: la tua è una petizione di principio. _Petalosus_ è stato coniato secondo le regole di derivazione latine (ti sfido a provare il contrario), ed è utile a formare alcuni nomi scientifici. Che diventino nomi propri non è pertinente: l'aggettivo coniato con materiale latino serve a fornire una descrizione dell'oggetto, a indicarne una differenza specifica. Ergo _non è un errore_. Allo stesso modo, _petaloso_ è ben formato e utile, benché non abbia attestazioni di rilievo. Si può dire, dunque, che si tratta di un neologismo, non che si tratta di un errore.


Ripeto, non è che non abbia attestazioni di rilievo, NON ha attestazioni e tutti concordiamo che è un aggettivo non usato. Non basta che una parola rispetti lo stesso modo in cui le altre parole si sono formate per essere considerata una parola italiana. 



> Ciao Pugnator.
> Ma scusami, questa teoria purtroppo non sta in piedi.
> Nel momento preciso in cui si forma un termine seguendo tutte le regole della lingua d'appartenenza e quando è conforme a queste si è in presenza di un neologismo, di una parola ben formata, dal messaggio diretto e comprensibile all'interlocutore con la sola pecca che in effetti tale lemma, prima della sua formazione, non esisteva. Questo lo si desume controllando il vocabolario.
> Però se si ha la pazienza di diffonderlo e sperando che altri lo diffondano, detto termine, nel giro di pochissimi anni, verrà inserito nel vocabolario in modo tale che nessuno potrà affermare che non esiste.
> Ma il fatto che non esiste al momento della neoformazione non comporta automaticamente che usarla sia un errore, se cosí fosse nessuno userebbe mai parole sbagliate, quindi non si diffonderebbero, quindi non entrerebbero mai in un vocabolario, quindi la lingua in questione non sarebbe viva.
> Te la senti di affermare che l'italiano non sia una lingua viva?


Un neologismo non fa parte di una lingua corretta finché non ha una vasta diffusione non occasionale. Fino ad allora resta una parola non corretta, mi dispiace ma è cosi. Tra l'altro molte parole non rispettano le regole di formazione normali ma sono semplicemente nate perché sono state usate ampiamente ed originariamente erano considerate errori. L'Italiano appunto è vivo e quindi col tempo dei neologismi e degli errori potrebbero entrare a far parte delle parole della lingua italiana ma non è il caso di petaloso al momento. 


> ↑
> Cos'ha, ad esempio, «celodurismo» di “piú corretto” rispetto all'aggettivo in questione?
> Ancora nessuno ha risposto a questa mia domanda, vuoi provare tu?


Il termine, che tra l'altro è orrendo a mio avviso sia come formazione che come stile, è entrato nella lingua italiano semplicemente perché è stato usato ampiamente. E tra l'altro, come specifica il Treccani, il significato è limitato


> "Nella pubblicistica politica degli anni Novanta, "


.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Un neologismo non fa parte di una lingua corretta...


Mi manca il concetto di "lingua corretta": perché esiste una «lingua sbagliata»?





> [C]ol tempo dei neologismi e degli errori potrebbero entrare a far parte delle parole della lingua italiana...


 Secondo te, un neologismo è errato in partenza perché, per definizione, non fa parte del corpo lessicale della lingua?


----------



## Pugnator

Un Neologismo (a meno che non sia di necessità o limitato ad un ambito scientifico) deve essere usato con ampia diffusione prima di esser considerato corretto.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Un Neologismo (a meno che non sia di necessità o limitato ad un ambito scientifico) deve essere usato con ampia diffusione prima di esser considerato corretto.


Cioè? È un «Sí.»?


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Cioè? È un «Sí.»?


Tranne in determinati casi da me sopracitati: Sì.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Si pesta l'acqua nel mortaio. Non sto qui a evidenziare le contraddizioni logiche nel discorso di Pugnator, che sono molte e gravi. Ciò che infastidisce della tua (para)argomentazione è però l'insistenza su considerazioni di senso comune prive di fondamento linguistico, considerazioni che tu fai assurgere addirittura a fatti, in spregio a ogni evidenza e alle critiche degli altri. Parlare perentoriamente di fatti senza portare prove non arricchisce la discussione. 

Ciò detto, ribadisco che la Crusca non ha considerato quello dello scolaro un errore, perché non lo è e perché la parola è ben formata. Alla parola italiana fa riscontro un (pur raro) termine scientifico latino ben formato e di significato analogo, e il latino, ricordo, è la lingua madre dell'italiano. La maggiore o minore frequenza d'uso di una parola non la rende sbagliata, ma, semplicemente, più o meno (o non o non più o non ancora) usata.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Tranne in determinati casi da me sopracitati: Sì.


Bene, almeno una risposta ad una delle mie domande l'hai data. Un passo avanti. 
Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo.
Per cui, mi pare di capire, ritieni che un neologismo formato per necessità non sia un errore (lascio in disparte la limitazione al campo scientifico poiché non è il caso in esame).
A questo punto si dovrebbe definire necessità, per evitare possibili equivoci.
Ritieni, dunque, che la neoformazione «petaloso» che ha l'utilità ad esprimere un concetto con una parola (altrimenti se ne userebbero almeno tre di parole: _ricco di petali, con molti petali_), la capacità di un'immediata comprensione e poiché non ha lemmi sinonimi, non siano questi elementi sufficienti per affermare la sua necessità? Neanche quando un bambino, chiamato ad aggettivare un fiore, lo adopera ignaro della sua inesistenza? Quale altro aggettivo c'è nella nostra lingua che possa veicolare quello stesso concetto?


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Bene, almeno una risposta ad una delle mie domande l'hai data. Un passo avanti.
> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo.
> Per cui, mi pare di capire, ritieni che un neologismo formato per necessità non sia un errore (lascio in disparte la limitazione al campo scientifico poiché non è il caso in esame).
> A questo punto si dovrebbe definire necessità, per evitare possibili equivoci.
> Ritieni, dunque, che la neoformazione «petaloso» che ha l'utilità ad esprimere un concetto con una parola (altrimenti se ne userebbero almeno tre di parole: _ricco di petali, con molti petali_), la capacità di un'immediata comprensione e poiché non ha lemmi sinonimi, non siano questi elementi sufficienti per affermare la sua necessità? Neanche quando un bambino, chiamato ad aggettivare un fiore, lo adopera ignaro della sua inesistenza? Quale altro aggettivo c'è nella nostra lingua che possa veicolare quello stesso concetto?


Veramente dobbiamo inorridire davanti all'uso di tre parole ? Non mi pare che ci voglia una parafrasi gigantesca per l'aggettivo. Comunque io sarei pure favorevole all'introduzione di questa parola vista la curiosa genesi e il percorso ma l'introduzione è un processo graduale che non può essere considerato finito e completo ora, quindi l'aggettivo è scorretto. Ha fatto benissimo la maestra a considerare la parola un errore ed hanno fatto ancor più bene i principali quotidiani nazionali a dire che è un errore bello ma pur sempre un errore.


----------



## dragonseven

Beh, allora perché accettare «vocabolario» quando si può dire «elenco dei lemmi»?
Personalmente continuo a distinguere tra un errore e un neologismo. 
A differenza del giudizio dei giornalisti (non linguisti) negli articoli dei maggiori quotidiani, v'è il seguente (forse non avrà la medesima autorità, ma chi può dirlo?) che ritengo piú coerente:
"L’Accademia della Crusca ha risposto con una lettera esaustiva, in cui spiega in modo breve e conciso quando e come sarà possibile far diventare la parola _petaloso_ un termine corretto e accettato dalla lingua italiana.
Analizza la parola, sottolineando come Matteo abbia unito “petalo” e “oso”, dando vita a “petaloso”, che è lo stesso procedimento seguito dalle parole “coraggioso”, con l’unione di “coraggio” e “oso” o “peloso”, formato da “pelo” ed “oso”. Dunque il lemma è corretto."

Inoltre, un'affermazione attestata come quella a seguire sarebbe, dal tuo punto di vista, scorretta?
"_Tra i neologismi prodotti_, _ben il 75_% _sono corretti_, cioè rispettano in pieno le restrizioni della RFP usata dagli adulti."


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> come sarà possibile far diventare la parola _petaloso_ un termine corretto


Da questa frase si evince che il termine non è ancora corretto, in quanto si spiega come sarà possibile far diventare la parola corretta ma dopo dice 


dragonseven said:


> Dunque il lemma è corretto."


Quindi si contraddice da solo. Non mi pare quindi che l'articolo sia molto coerente e l'Accademia della Crusca, ripeto, non ha mai considerato il termine corretto ma ha semplicemente spiegato come fa una parola inventata ad entrare nella lingua italiana e quindi ad essere corretta. Resta il fatto che la parola resta un errore, provate a riempire una tesina di laurea con il termine "petaloso" o inventatevene degli altri come "gemmoso" e "radicoso" e vedete se riuscite a laurearvi o fate solamente una brutta figura.


----------



## dragonseven

Va bene Pugnator, a questo punto mi metto da parte, poiché ho l'impressione di rimbalzare contro un muro. 
Senza offesa né rancore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Da brontolite a sdallare, dopo petaloso l'assalto delle nuove parole

Come spesso accade da noi, gli dai la mano e si prendono in braccio, ovvero come sostenere che delle parole inventate sono vere.


----------



## london31

Con tutto il rispetto non trovo dove stia la notizia.
I telegiornali ci stanno martellanndo la testa con questa nuova presunta parola che in realtà non è neanche entrata nel vocabolario. Bah...tanto trambusto per nulla.
Molte altre parole potrebbero entrare nel vocabolario,
Il più banale esempio è "Puzzinoso". È una parola che segue la regola di costruzione degli aggettivi ed è già in largo uso in Sardegna. Questo è in sostanza la dimostrazione non di una costante assenza di notizie,  ma la superficialità dei nostri telegiornali
Ora piuttosto che scrivere all'accademia della Crusca scriveremo a quella del pane Integrale..


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> Va bene Pugnator, a questo punto mi metto da parte, poiché ho l'impressione di rimbalzare contro un muro.
> Senza offesa né rancore.


Comunque, per concludere, se te fossi un professore ad un liceo od ad una università ed un tuo alunno ti scrivesse delle parole inventate di cui puoi capire il senso, cosa faresti ? Le correggeresti in quanto scorrette (e se sì con penna rossa o blu? ) oppure seguendo il tuo ragionamento le consideresti corrette ?


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Comunque, per concludere, se te fossi un professore ad un liceo od ad una università ed un tuo alunno ti scrivesse delle parole inventate di cui puoi capire il senso, cosa faresti ? Le correggeresti in quanto scorrette (e se sì con penna rossa o blu? ) oppure seguendo il tuo ragionamento le consideresti corrette ?


 Prima di tutto "Se t*u* fossi" e, seconda cosa, in "od ad" la «-d» eufonica mi pare molto cacofonica. 
Ma, scusami, che domanda è questa? Tra professore e maestro c'è una differenza enorme, per cui non ha senso rispondere qui al tuo quesito, poiché non comprova nulla di significativo. 
È inutile che io risponda perché non è il giudizio o la valutazione del singolo che fa la differenza, questa la fanno gli studi dei competenti sull'argomento, e io non sono tra questi.
Come la penso sull' "errore"... credo sia per tutti ormai chiaro.

Aggiungo solo un punto, se tutti i “revisori” (o chi per loro) correggessero i neologismi (parlo di quelli ben formati e comprensibili) la lingua vivrebbe “in schiavitù”. 
Chi revisiona deve avere una mente aperta al progresso, decidere senza lasciarsi influenzare dalle proprie sensazioni e, senza trascurare il neopurismo, adottare una scelta il piú imparziale possibile basata esclusivamente sulla lingua, sulle sue regole e sulla necessità di possedere una parola che prima non esisteva.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Tralasciando discussioni sul "progresso" linguistico, ricordando che la parola _petaloso_ è praticamente inappariscente se inserita nella famiglia di aggettivi in -_oso_ d'ambito botanico, giova sottolineare che il concetto di errore è sempre relativo, fatti salvi i casi di palese violazione delle norme grammaticali, come può essere, ad esempio, il livellamento analogico che può operare un bambino o un discente straniero.

La creazione di nuove parole trova posto nello stile brillante dei corsivi, dei pezzi di costume, e così via. Non è un caso che, prima dell'occorrenza attuale, _petaloso_ sia stato usato da un corsivista come Michele Serra in un pezzo di colore. Prima di gridare all'errore con parargomenti di senso comune, bisognerebbe avere in mente questo: che la lingua non è un organismo monolitico, che esistono differenze di registro pur in un continuum linguistico, e che ci sono parole e costrutti che funzionano in certi contesti e non in altri. Per fare un esempio fuori tema, il cosiddetto tema sospeso, tratto tipico dell'oralità censurato nello scritto, non è estraneo nemmeno alla tradizione letteraria, perché compare, per citare solo un'opera, nel Morgante del Pulci: "L'abate in una camera sua aveva / Molte armadure e certi archi appiccati. / *Morgante gliene piacque* un che ne vede" (canto I, 60). Perché, dunque, censurare, con cieca ostinazione, una parola come _petaloso_ che potrebbe in certi casi aver cittadinanza?

A Pugnator e agli altri che considerano la parola un errore, consiglio di leggere l'utilissimo "Leggere, scrivere, argomentare" di Luca Serianni (Laterza, 2013): vi scopriranno che neologismi e neoformazioni in molti casi impreziosiscono il dettato. Basta saperli usare con parsimonia e sapienza.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> "od ad" la «-d» eufonica mi pare molto cacofonica.


Ti parrà pure cacofonico ma è corretto.


dragonseven said:


> Ma, scusami, che domanda è questa? Tra professore e maestro c'è una differenza enorme, per cui non ha senso rispondere qui al tuo quesito, poiché non comprova nulla di significativo.


Ricordo che la maestra di Matteo ha considerato la parola errore e se viene considerata errore giustamente da una maestra elementare verrà sicuramente inteso come errore anche da un qualsiasi professore.


dragonseven said:


> Aggiungo solo un punto, se tutti i “revisori” (o chi per loro) correggessero i neologismi (parlo di quelli ben formati e comprensibili) la lingua vivrebbe “in schiavitù”.
> Chi revisiona deve avere una mente aperta al progresso, decidere senza lasciarsi influenzare dalle proprie sensazioni e, senza trascurare il neopurismo, adottare una scelta il piú imparziale possibile basata esclusivamente sulla lingua, sulle sue regole e sulla necessità di possedere una parola che prima non esisteva.


In Italiano non esiste un organo ufficiale per la tutela della lingua italiana quindi l'unico revisore è l'uso e l'opinione del grammatico/professore di turno che spesso hanno opinioni contrastanti tra loro.


Paolo Yogurt said:


> Perché, dunque, censurare, con cieca ostinazione, una parola come _petaloso_ che potrebbe in certi casi aver cittadinanza?


Non sto censurando niente, sto solamente dicendo che finché non diviene di larghissimo uso resta un errore. E considerando che oggi già è una parola praticamente scordata resta un errore.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Ti parrà pure cacofonico ma è corretto.


 Ma non l'ho definito scorretto. La cacofonia non rappresenta un errore, semplicemente “suona male”. 


> Ricordo che la maestra di Matteo ha considerato la parola ? errore e se viene considerata ? errore giustamente da una maestra elementare verrà sicuramente inteso come errore anche da un qualsiasi professore.


 E quindi? Come ben detto piú volte da PY dipende da dove il termine viene adoperato. 





> In Italiano non esiste un organo ufficiale per la tutela della lingua italiana quindi l'unico revisore è l'uso e l'opinione del grammatico/professore di turno che spesso hanno opinioni contrastanti tra loro.


 Se le hanno loro... 


> Non sto censurando niente, sto solamente dicendo che finché non diviene di larghissimo uso resta un errore. E considerando che oggi già è una parola praticamente scordata resta un errore.


 Dicendo che è un errore, e come te tanti, inviti gli altri a non utilizzarlo. Quindi come può allargarsi il suo uso? 
A parte che "oggi" quando l'hai scritto era cominciato da diciotto minuti, ti posso assicurare che solo circa venticinque ore prima l'ho sentito pronunciare in televisione da una donna per definire il vestito che indossava sul quale erano raffigurati dei fiori, o meglio, si notavano piú dei petali che dei fiori veri e propri. 


?  Non manca qualcosa?


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Pugnator said:


> Non sto censurando niente, sto solamente dicendo che finché non diviene di larghissimo uso resta un errore. E considerando che oggi già è una parola praticamente scordata resta un errore.


Bollare una parola come "errore" è una forma di proscrizione: se è sbagliata, non si dovrebbe usare. Ma lasciamo stare. Quindi basta che una parola sia "scordata" o poco o pochissimo usata perché si possa parlare di errore? Quindi _autoschediastico_ è un errore, vista la ricorrenza nulla tra le ricerche in Rete? E che dire di una parola "scordata", come dici tu, qual è _gavigne_? È un errore?

Permettimi, poi, di dirti che affermare "L'ha detto la maestra, quindi è un errore" è il peggiore degli _argumenta ab auctoritate_. Questo, unito a tutte le contraddizioni logiche che compaiono nei tuoi precedenti interventi in questa discussione, dovrebbe già indirizzare l'opinione di chi ci legge. Mi spiace soltanto che non si riesca a portare il dibattito al di fuori delle secche del senso comune, delle impressioni e delle opinioni preconcette e fallaci. Per quanto riguarda il giudizio linguistico su _petaloso_, fanno fede le _inequivocabili_ parole della Crusca, che non ha mai neanche lontanamente né implicitamente parlato di errore, e tutti gli altri interventi che, in questo filone di discussione, hanno sostenuto la liceità della neoformazione. Per quanto mi riguarda, basta così.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> E quindi? Come ben detto piú volte da PY dipende da dove il termine viene adoperato.


Non capisco il perché dei punti interrogativi, la maestra l'ha segnato come errore ma ha detto che le è parso un errore bello.


dragonseven said:


> Dicendo che è un errore, e come te tanti, inviti gli altri a non utilizzarlo. Quindi come può allargarsi il suo uso?


Innanzitutto il mio scopo non è allargarne l'uso, comunque se sostenete la parola dovete usarla nel contesto orale per il momento ed in testi scritti non ufficiali o destinati ad un pubblico scientifico.


Paolo Yogurt said:


> Bollare una parola come "errore" è una forma di proscrizione: se è sbagliata, non si dovrebbe usare. Ma lasciamo stare. Quindi basta che una parola sia "scordata" o poco o pochissimo usata perché si possa parlare di errore? Quindi _autoschediastico_ è un errore, vista la ricorrenza nulla tra le ricerche in Rete? E che dire di una parola "scordata", come dici tu, qual è _gavigne_? È un errore?


Capisci da solo che il tuo ragionamento non regge ? Autoschediastico è un termine letterario quindi per facilitare una comprensione è molto consigliato usarlo solamente in ambito letterario, tant'è vero che è pieno di ricorrenze anche recentissime del termine su Google Libri oltre a limitati risultati nella ricerca normale.Mentre invece gavigne è un termine molto arcaico e sarebbe anacronistico usarlo tutt'oggi se non in opere in cui si vuole riprodurre un linguaggio antico o si vuole ottenere un effetto comico. In teoria usarlo non sarebbe un errore ma risulterebbe quantomeno ridicolo ed incomprensibile. 


Paolo Yogurt said:


> Permettimi, poi, di dirti che affermare "L'ha detto la maestra, quindi è un errore" è il peggiore degli _argumenta ab auctoritate_.


Non ho detto questo, ho detto che concordo con la maestra e con tutti i vari giornalisti che l'hanno giustamente definito errore.


Paolo Yogurt said:


> , fanno fede le _inequivocabili_ parole della Crusca, che non ha mai neanche lontanamente né implicitamente parlato di errore


La Crusca non ha usato la parola errore ma ha esplicitamente detto che la parola diventerà una parola dell'italiano solamente se verrà usata in massa e diffusa, e credo che tutti concordiamo che una parola se non è "dell'Italiano" è scorretta: (Ecco qua il passaggio integrale, il linguaggio è molto semplice ed elementare in quanto nella lettera la Redazione della consulenza linguistica si rivolge direttamente al bambino).


> ecco, allora petaloso sarà diventata una parola dell’italiano, perché gli italiani la conoscono e la usano. A quel punto chi compila i dizionari inserirà la nuova parola fra le altre e ne spiegherà il significato.


----------



## King Crimson

Pugnator said:


> La Crusca non ha usato la parola errore ma ha esplicitamente detto che la parola diventerà una parola dell'italiano solamente se verrà usata in massa e diffusa, e credo che tutti concordiamo che una parola se non è "dell'Italiano" è scorretta: (Ecco qua il passaggio integrale, il linguaggio è molto semplice ed elementare in quanto nella lettera la Redazione della consulenza linguistica si rivolge direttamente al bambino).



Leggendo questa discussione mi pare quanto meno azzardato affermare che tutti concordiamo sul fatto che la parola sia scorretta (e infatti, come tu stesso ammetti, La Crusca non l'ha affermato). Ma poi, scusa, il tuo mi sembra un esempio classico di fallacia logica da ragionamento circolare: la parola cessa di essere un errore se viene usata (e quindi acquista titolo per entrare nei dizionari), ma per essere usata non deve essere un errore.
A questa stregua qualsiasi neologismo, anche se correttamente formato, non entrerebbe mai in un vocabolario.


----------



## bearded

King Crimson said:


> la parola cessa di essere un errore se viene usata (e quindi acquista titolo per entrare nei dizionari), ma per essere usata non deve essere un errore.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Non capisco il perché dei punti interrogativi...


(Vedi in fondo al messaggio.)





> ... la maestra l'ha segnato come errore ma ha detto che le è parso un errore bello.


 Appunto! Cos'è un errore?
Dal Sabatini-Coletti in rete:
"*1* Allontanamento dai principi logici, dalle cognizioni o dalle regole comunemente accettate SIN*sbaglio*: _e. di calcolo, di grammatica_; _essere, cadere in e._".
In quale di questi "allontanamenti" è “caduto” il piccolo Matteo?
Da notare poi che il compito che ha eseguito non ha nulla di “ufficiale”, era semplicemente un esercizio di apprendimento sugli aggettivi.
In base a questo, dal mio punto di vista, l'alunno è in grado di distinguere e selezionare aggettivi adeguati ai sostantivi proposti, non solo, è anche in grado di immaginarne uno che non esiste a sua insaputa, ossia è pienamente in grado di riconoscerli ed utilizzarli. Dov'è l'errore in tutto questo?
Dunque, per quanto mi riguarda, l'esercizio dovrebbe essere valutato come pienamente svolto senza errore alcuno, secondo le regole della nostra lingua.
Ma questa è solo la mia opinione. 





> Innanzitutto il mio scopo non è allargarne l'uso, comunque se sostenete la parola dovete usarla nel contesto orale per il momento ed in testi scritti non ufficiali o destinati ad un pubblico scientifico.


 Questo è perché lo dici tu o perché hai ne hai prove certe (in tal caso, potresti fornircele?)?



Pugnator said:


> Non ho detto questo, ho detto che concordo con la maestra e con tutti i vari giornalisti che l'hanno giustamente definito errore.


 Ma come "no"?
Hai scritto:





Pugnator said:


> Ricordo che la maestra di Matteo ha considerato la parola errore e se viene considerata errore giustamente da una maestra elementare verrà sicuramente inteso come errore anche da un qualsiasi professore.


 con, sottointeso, «ed io come questi»; quel "giustamente" e quel "sicuramente" e quel "qualsiasi" sono inequivocabili: «Se l'ha considerato un errore la maestra allora verrà sicuramente inteso cosí anche da un qualsiasi professore [e, quindi, chi siamo noi per dire che non è un errore?]».


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> con, sottointeso, «ed io come questi»; quel "giustamente" e quel "sicuramente" e quel "qualsiasi" sono inequivocabili: «Se l'ha considerato un errore la maestra allora verrà sicuramente inteso cosí anche da un qualsiasi professore [e, quindi, chi siamo noi per dire che non è un errore?]».


Stai manipolando di proposito le mie parole, quelle parole erano riferite alla domanda da me fatta su cosa farebbe l'altro utente se lui fosse un professore universitario e liceale. Quindi non manipoliamo le parole degli altri per favore.


dragonseven said:


> Appunto! Cos'è un errore?
> Dal Sabatini-Coletti in rete:
> "*1* Allontanamento dai principi logici, dalle cognizioni o dalle regole comunemente accettate SIN*sbaglio*: _e. di calcolo, di grammatica_; _essere, cadere in e._".
> In quale di questi "allontanamenti" è “caduto” il piccolo Matteo?
> Da notare poi che il compito che ha eseguito non ha nulla di “ufficiale”, era semplicemente un esercizio di apprendimento sugli aggettivi.
> In base a questo, dal mio punto di vista, l'alunno è in grado di distinguere e selezionare aggettivi adeguati ai sostantivi proposti, non solo, è anche in grado di immaginarne uno che non esiste a sua insaputa, ossia è pienamente in grado di riconoscerli ed utilizzarli. Dov'è l'errore in tutto questo?
> Dunque, per quanto mi riguarda, l'esercizio dovrebbe essere valutato come pienamente svolto senza errore alcuno, secondo le regole della nostra lingua.
> Ma questa è solo la mia opinione.


La sua è una opinione sbagliata, come spiegano molti altri dizionari l'errore è un semplice allontanamento dal giusto.Inoltre il fatto che l'errore sia involontario non c'entra nulla perché sempre errore resta.
Ecco i dizionari in cui è riportato che l'errore è l'allontanamento dal giusto.
Garzanti Linguistica:





> *1.* l’allontanarsi dalla verità, dal giusto o dalla regola; sbaglio, sproposito:_ errore di giudizio, di valutazione_;_ errore di calcolo, di misura_;_ errore di lingua, di grammatica, di stampa_;_ fare, commettere un errore_;_ essere, cadere, incorrere, indurre in errore_;_correggere gli errori_ |*salvo errore*, a meno che non vi sia qualche sbaglio involontario |*per errore*, per sbaglio, specialmente di distrazione dim. errorino, erroretto, erroruccio, pegg. erroraccio


Hoepli 





> 1 Sbaglio; allontanamento da ciò che è o è ritenuto vero, giusto, normale e sim.: _e. di giudizio, di calcolo, di apprezzamento_; _e. di grammatica, di ortografia, di stampa_


Treccani, ma in questo caso non è citato il giusto ma semplicemente la mancanza di esattezza e correttezza.





> *f.* Quanto contrasta con le regole di una tecnica o scienza, o manca di correttezza, di esattezza: _e_. _di grammatica_, _di ortografia_, _di pronuncia_; _e_. _di prospettiva_; _fare un e_. _di calcolo_; _salvo errore_, _salvo e_. _od omissione_, anche come formule aggiunte, a volte, in fondo a conteggi, a fatture, note di spese e sim. (soprattutto la seconda, di solito nella grafia abbreviata _s_. _e._ &_ o_.). Con sign. più concreto: _una pagina piena di errori di stampa_; _segnare_, _correggere gli e_. _di un compito_; _versione con parecchi e_.; _e_. _gravi_, _leggeri_,_madornali_; _è stato un e_. _di distrazione_


----------



## Pugnator

King Crimson said:


> Leggendo questa discussione mi pare quanto meno azzardato affermare che tutti concordiamo sul fatto che la parola sia scorretta (e infatti, come tu stesso ammetti, La Crusca non l'ha affermato). Ma poi, scusa, il tuo mi sembra un esempio classico di fallacia logica da ragionamento circolare: la parola cessa di essere un errore se viene usata (e quindi acquista titolo per entrare nei dizionari), ma per essere usata non deve essere un errore.
> A questa stregua qualsiasi neologismo, anche se correttamente formato, non entrerebbe mai in un vocabolario.


Entra in un vocabolario se la gente la usa diffusamente fregandosene che sia un errore, ma fino a quel momento resta sempre un errore e come tale va corretto su eventuali compiti di qualsiasi scuola e non andrebbe usato in qualsiasi documento ufficiale.


----------



## dragonseven

Pugnator said:


> Stai manipolando di proposito le mie parole...


 Ne sei sicuro? Io non ho "manipolato" nulla. Ciò che ho scritto si evince dalle tue parole. 





> ... quelle parole erano riferite alla domanda da me fatta su cosa farebbe l'altro utente se lui fosse un professore universitario e liceale.


 "l'altro utente"? Ma quella domanda non era rivolta a me? Comunque nel messaggio precedente ho risposto anche a quella. 





> La *sua* è una opinione sbagliata, come spiegano molti altri dizionari l'errore è un semplice allontanamento dal giusto.


 Prima mi dai del “tu” ed ora del “lei”, come mai? (Si può andare dal “lei” al “tu” ma viceversa... )
A questo punto dovremmo valutare cosa è "giusto", giusto? 
Sempre dal Sabatini-Coletti cito (sottolineatura mia):
"*3* Che è conforme a qlco. e, in partic., rispondente a verità (contrapposto a_sbagliato_) SIN*esatto*: _dare un'informazione g._; che corrisponde alla natura, alla qualità della cosa: _prezzo g._; _trovare la parola g. per definire una cosa_"; e cosa si dice in testa alla lettera della AdC? Cito:
"la parola che hai inventato è una parola ben formata e potrebbe essere usata in italiano così come sono usate parole formate allo stesso modo [...]. La tua parola è bella e chiara"
ed io non trovo che ciò detto si avvicini a dire che è sbagliato o che è un errore ma l'esatto contrario, ossia che è giusto e preciso per la sua natura. 
Piú avanti, nella lettera, chiarisce che i vocabolarî sono sempre in ritardo ad immettere a lemma una nuova parola, perché aspettano che questa venga prima "conosciuta e usata da tante persone e che altrettante la capiscano". Non dice assolutamente e in alcun modo che una parola assente dal vocabolario sia sbagliata o in qualche modo un errore. Piuttosto sei tu che ve lo leggi e lo affermi e riaffermi (in #45 e in altri successivi).
Poi, se secondo te sto manipolando quelle parole (sia le tue che della Torchia), beh, null'altro da dire mi rimane.


----------



## Pugnator

dragonseven said:


> "l'altro utente"? Ma quella domanda non era rivolta a me? Comunque nel messaggio precedente ho risposto anche a quella.


Non so se eri te, per essser sincero non ho prestato molta attenzione al nome.


dragonseven said:


> Prima mi dai del “tu” ed ora del “lei”, come mai? (Si può andare dal “lei” al “tu” ma viceversa... )


Sinceramente non sono abituato a discussioni scritte di questa lunghezza e di questa mole ed in molti forum vige la regola dell'utilizzo del lei quindi scusatemi ma può capitare che io mi confonda.


dragonseven said:


> e cosa si dice in testa alla lettera della AdC? Cito:
> "la parola che hai inventato è una parola ben formata e potrebbe essere usata in italiano così come sono usate parole formate allo stesso modo [...]. La tua parola è bella e chiara"


Allora, in queste frasi non si è  mai detto che la parola è corretta, anzi. Si è detto innanzitutto che è una parola benformata ma che non è usata nella lingua italiana ma potrebbe essere usata se diventasse usata frequentemente dagli Italiani. Poi, non ci interessa se la parola sia bella o no, la stessa maestra che ha inviato la lettera ha definito la parola un errore bello, la parte che ci dovrebbe interessare però è la seguente che ho già riportato prima:


> [...]ecco, allora petaloso sarà diventata una parola dell’italiano, perché gli italiani la conoscono e la usano. A quel punto chi compila i dizionari inserirà la nuova parola fra le altre e ne spiegherà il significato.


Allora,  come puoi notare, si usa un futuro anteriore per indicare la posteriorità alla procedura spiegata dalla redattrice su come una parola entra nella lingua italiana. Quindi, credo e spero, che concorderai con me che una parola se non è dell'italiano non può essere considerata corretta. Comunque ho l'impressione che questa discussione stia girando in tondo, ognuno ha le proprie idee e difficilmente le cambierà. Sarebbe gradita l'opinione specifica di qualche linguista, ma non credo che ce ne sia qualcuno in questo forum.


----------

